# The "W" in Christmas



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I received this in an email, and want to share the smiles!

The "W" in Christmas

Each December, I vowed to make Christmas a calm and peaceful experience. I had cut back on nonessential obligations -- extensive card writing, 
endless baking, decorating, and even overspending. Yet still, I found myself exhausted, unable to appreciate the precious family moments, and 
of course, the true meaning of Christmas.

My son, Nicholas, was in kindergarten that year. It was an exciting season for a six-year-old. For weeks, he'd been memorizing songs for his school's "Winter Pageant."

I didn't have the heart to tell him I'd be working the night of the production. Unwilling to miss his shining moment, I spoke with his teacher. She assured me there'd be a dress rehearsal the morning of the presentation. All parents unable to attend that evening were welcome to come then. Fortunately, Nicholas seemed happy with the compromise.

So, the morning of the dress rehearsal, I filed in ten minutes early, found a spot on the cafeteria floor and sat down. Around the room, I saw 
several other parents quietly scampering to their seats. As I waited, the students were led into the room. Each class, accompanied by their teacher, sat cross-legged on the floor. Then, each group, one by one, rose to perform their song.

Because the public school system had long stopped referring to the holiday as Christmas, I didn't expect anything other than fun, commercial entertainment - songs of reindeer, Santa Claus, snowflakes and good cheer. So, when my son's class rose to sing, "Christmas Love," I was slightly taken aback by its bold title.

Nicholas was aglow, as were all of his classmates, adorned in fuzzy mittens, red sweaters, and bright snowcaps upon their heads. Those in the front row-center stage -- held up large letters, one by one, to spell 
out the title of the song. As the class would sing "C is for Christmas," a child would hold up the letter C. Then, "H is for Happy," and on and on, until each child holding up his portion had presented the complete message, "Christmas Love."

The performance was going smoothly, until suddenly, we noticed her; a small, quiet, girl in the front row holding the letter "M" upside down - 
totally unaware her letter "M" appeared as a "W."

The audience of 1st through 6th graders snickered at this little one's mistake. But she had no idea they were laughing at her, so she stood tall, proudly holding her "W." Although many teachers tried to shush the children, the laughter continued until the last letter was raised, and we all saw it together. A hush came over the audience and eyes began to
widen. In that instant, we understood the reason we were there, why we celebrated the holiday in the first place, why even in the chaos, there was a purpose for our festivities.

For when the last letter was held high, the message read loud and clear:

"C H R I S T W A S L O V E"

And, I believe, He still is.
Amazed in His presence...
Humbled by His love.

May each of you have a Merry Christmas as you reflect on His Amazing 
Love for us...


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

WOW....
Mrs Byou did it again this is great.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Once again good stuff, Bless you


----------



## RP459 (May 11, 2005)

Mrs B,
Your posts always seem to find a way to touch my heart.
Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you, but I deserve no kudos for passing on the messages that delight my heart. They are not originals from me. I praise God that they may have passed through my fingers (and my heart), but I'm just the messenger passing it on to you!

God is GOOD! Every day! Praise Jesus, and delight in Him! He is Lord and Savior.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*Christwaslove*



Mrs Backlasher said:


> but I'm just the messenger passing it on to you!QUOTE]
> 
> Yes,maam, but you are a fine messenger!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


----------

